# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الشيرنج والايبي  مساعدة حول iptv لجهاز TABSAT HD 500 MINI

## remix49

ماهي صيغة ملف iptv التي يقبلها جهاز  TABSAT HD 500 MINI مع مثال إن أمكن

----------


## Fannan1

*الجهاز يقبل ملف iptv  بصيغة list  
عليك ايجاد برنامج لتحويل روابط m3u الى list 
وهي نفس الصيغة التي تعمل على الكثير من الاجهزة *

----------


## remix49

*جربت list  و لكنها لم تظهر في الجهاز*  *على عكس cfg  ظهرت بالجهاز و أدخلتها ولكنها لم تظهر و تشتغل بعدما عمل* *reboot*

----------


## TIGER_GSM

> ماهي صيغة ملف iptv التي يقبلها جهاز  TABSAT HD 500 MINI مع مثال إن أمكن

----------

